# Favorite Soft Plastics For Trout



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

The last few years I have really gotten into using soft plastic baits for trout, especially chasing the cutts at the Berry. I've had my eye out for all kinds of different stuff, and ways to fish each. What are your favorites, and how do you fish them?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Maniac Cutr Bugs and Gizzy Bugs are at the top of my list.
I use them with or without bait, with and without a bobber and for vertical jigging, they are great.

Did I mention that I like Maniac Plastics?


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i love maniacs as well, but i have only used them on the hard deck... i better use em on the soft water and see what they produce...
i also love GULP, and outlaw tubes...


----------



## phantom (Sep 13, 2007)

I use Gitzit tubes, and a something that looks like their "bully", but I don't know if it is a Gitzit or not. The both work well for the Cutts at the Berry. I just motor out from the marina, and drift across the lake, and let the wave action move the jig. Works real well, unless there is no wind.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, guess I'll weigh in. I like zoom flukes in pearl, salt and pepper, green pumpkin and Berkeley plastics in smelt, pearl olive shad and rainbow shiner. I'm also going to be picking up some of the Power Jerk shad in the rainbow color. I think it'll be money where they stock little fish to feed big predators. I have used some tubes... wasn't a big fan. Thought about throwing craws on some waters where there are lots of crawdads but just haven't gotten around to it yet. When you go fishing and see tons of craws and craw parts littering the river or lake, odds are the fish must be at least partially in on that action. I have used Gulp a couple times and didn't like it because if you're moving around and have to keep the bait outta the water for very long, pretty soon you're left with a hardened chunk of crap on your hook..... think along the lines of a shriveled earthworm or something. It was annoying so I just went back to the more solid plastics.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I prefer 1 1/2-2" tube jigs myself. I really think most soft plastics can be equally effective at times it's just learning to fish the different types. Now scented minnow imitations like Gulp where legal are almost too good. Even better than the real thing. Fish will pick them up and swallow them even if they're sitting motionless on the bottom, let alone when you give 'em a twitch!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> I prefer 1 1/2-2" tube jigs myself. I really think most soft plastics can be equally effective at times it's just learning to fish the different types. Now scented minnow imitations like Gulp where legal are almost too good. Even better than the real thing. Fish will pick them up and swallow them even if they're sitting motionless on the bottom, let alone when you give 'em a twitch!


I've heard you are the master of the jiggin for trout technique. Its something I've wanted to learn for a long time, but I just have had such good luck with minnows that its hard to stray. Between those and spinners, I've really not had to look to far elsewhere. So you're a fan of smaller jigs then? Not the big 3 or four inch plastic tubes? Is that also why you like the four lb P-line so you can wing those little tubes quite a ways out? Any particular brand? How would you retrieve something like that? Just a twitch or do you swim them with the current? Sorry for picking your brain, but it does interest me because I've heard from a few folks that you're really good at it. 8)


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments. I guess when you use a certain fishing technique for over 25 years you eventually become efficient with it. I actually first started jigging for trout on the Green River when Mickey Anderson told me about "Tiny Tots" maribou jigs. I done very well with them at that time and soon began using them on stillwater for trout. Then in 1985 while on a trip to Flaming Gorge I met a guy from Texas named Scott Stagg that introduced me to using Gitzit tube jigs. He was a bass fisherman that started experimenting with crappie jigs while fishing for 'bows and stumbled on a great method at the Gorge. I'm not sure if he was the first to start using them, but he was among them. It opened a whole new world of fishing for me. It has become my go-to method, though I do like fly fishing stillwaters also. I've had fun starting guys using them, and some like Nor-tah have really jumped on board. I've got 'nuthin on him now! He really took to it and has even added to my arsenal. Any how back to your question. I think the only time I would go to 3-4" tubes is if I were after lake trout or stripers or big bass. I think the 1 1/2- 2" most closely duplicates the common forage for your average trout, plus a large specimen will not turn it down if it's feeding on minnows or crayfish. I like the 1/16 ounce heads to give it a slower fall, thus the 4# mono. I usually use a 'toon or tube while fishing. I move into areas that look good then fan cast. Cast out as far as you can and let it sink to the bottom. After it hits bottom, bounce the bottom 24" but always let it settle back down. The majority of bites come on the "fall' on slack line. Watch your line, not the rod tip. Set the hook at any twitch. There are times when maribou works better also. Brook trout seem to respond better to them, and for some reason at alpine lakes they work better than plastics. Probably because they more closely resemble leeches and other aquatic bugs at that altitude, Good luck and P.M. me if you have specific questions.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Man, do I have some ideas I want to try now! After fishing the Berry on Saturday, and having Gulp minnows on the drop shot be the only thing to produce fish, I can't wait to try out a bunch of other plastics.


----------



## UT Elk Stalker (Apr 17, 2009)

Ok, I want to try jiggin for some trout but I have a few questions for you all.

1 Can it be done from shore?
2 Do you use a float or bubble in the set up?
3 What color combos do you like?

I am still learning some of the set ups and don't have any one to teach me, so any help here would be great. I got some white/pearl 1.5" tubes and the 1/16 heads and I am going to Electric lake to try it out this weekend with my two young girls  

I look forward to hearing what you all have for me.

Thanks!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes, you can use plastics from the shore but they will have limits.
Use 6# or 4# line. This will give you longer casts but have a loose drag to keep from breaking the line.
Try to find areas with drop offs. 
You may try using a bobber with the jig some of the time. This will allow for long casts and more time with the jig in the water.
It works better with a little chop on the water.


----------

